# Pregnancy/Metformin - Metformin in pregnancy



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm really confused at the moment.  My dr has told me that when we do become pregnant that I should stop taking my metformin immediately.  However, in one of my books I was reading that studies done have said that if you continue to take metforin throughout the early stages of pregnancy then it reduces the risk of miscarriage from 45% to 9%.  I have pcos which is why the miscarriage rate is higher I believe.  It seems logical to me to continue taking metformin to increas my chances of sustaining a pregnancy.  Are there any known risks to the foetus if metformin is continued?

I f anyone has been in a remotely similar situation I could really use some advice.

Cheers
Lucy


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Lucy

I am in exactly the same position as you. I have PCOS and started taking Metformin in April last year. I became PG and was told to come off it straight away. Then I had a Miscarriage. Then my consultant said to me that in other countries ie South Africa and USA they do allow you to continue Metformin through pregnancy as it dramatically decreases the miscarriage rate, but it hasn't been proven in this country yet which is why Doctors can't recommend us to keep taking it. My consultant said i could carry on taking it until 8 weeks of pregnancy and then come off it, but it had to be off my own back. Anyway I took the metformin when I became pg again but I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks anyway, for other reasons. 

So really it's up to you what you do, but I know I will carry on taking it next time I am pg up until 8 weeks

Have you had any side effects? I get really bad stomach troubles yuck!

Love

Helenxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lucy

When pg it is recommended that metformin is stopped.

However, I have been unable to find out any furthur information regarding pcos, pg and metformin.

Personally, I would speak to your fertility dr about this so that you can show him the reseach you have found.

I would be gratfeul if you could keep me updated as I would be interested to see what your dr recommends.

Good luck

jeanette


----------



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi Jeanette,

I have spoken to my dr, but he still is saying to come off of metformin. He is not aware of any long term effects, but metformin has not been tested and proven throughout pregnancy in this country, hence why he cannot tell me to stay on it. I know it has been proven to reduce m/c rates in USA, but they apparently this is not enough evidence for them.
I still think that when I fall pg I will take it to week 8 as suggested by Helen's dr and see how I get on.
I appreciate all your help.

Take care
Lucy


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Lucy

How many mg do you take? I take 3 x 500mg a day. When I was PG I took 3 x 500mg everyday for the first 8 weeks then the 9th I lessened it to 2x 500 I was going to wait until 12 weeks and decrease it to 1x100mg and then stop after a week of that dosage.

Good Luck!

Helenxx


----------



## Rosie3 (Sep 9, 2003)

hi lucy

it's a tricky one isn't it. i was on 2x850mg of metformin and when i became pg my cons told me to stop taking it as she said it can harm the baby. i was nervous about doing so as i too had read about it greatly reducing risk of miscarriage. 

my gp told me that if you are on it for diabetes they also stop it and when she found out i was on clomid she didn't even want to prescribe it for me then.... but i guess gps are not as clued up on pcos as the gynaes are (as my cons said it works V well with clomid).

i did stop taking metformin as soon as i found out and have just had my 12 week scan all ok so i was very lucky, but i think it's defo worth thinking about what helen has said to you and discuss with your dr.

good luck!
rosie
xxxxx


----------



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi Helen,

I take 2 x 500mg daily. I was on 3 tablets but it made me feel really ill all of the time.
I think that when we become pg (hopefully this month as it is our 1st ov cycle) I will continue to take 2 x 500mg daily until 9 wks, and then take it down to 1 x 500mg until 12 weeks.
I am concerned that if I was to just stop taking the metformin that it may cause more harm than good. I know its a weird comparison, but a junkie can't just go cold turkey, so why should our bodies be any different where metformin is concerned!

Take care and the best of luck to you.

Lucy


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Lucy

i took metformin before my 2nd cycle which resulted in my little boy. Now we are hoping to cycle again my consultant has said metformin has been proven to increase the fertility in PCOS women so he wants me to take it again. I am now taking it and have to for 8 weeks then i stop before i start treatment.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## PamW (Oct 28, 2003)

I've only just seen this thread, so apologies for the late input. 

Just thought I would let you know I have been told to carry on my Metformin (at 3x500mg) at least until my 16 week appointment and then it will be reviewed. When I was pregnant for the first time I reduced my dose and sadly lost my baby through m/c. Don't know if it was related to this or not, but this time I've followed the doctors advice to the letter and taken all three pills a day. Touchwood we are happy & healthy at 12w. 

I've been told emphatically that it is safe in pregnancy and some women, who are prescribed it for diabetes, do carry it on for the whole of the pregnancy. I was also told it can reduce the risk of gestational diabetes in women with PCOS. It has not long been licensed for use with PCOS so I think this is why there is so much confusion about it amongst GPs. For a long time they were prescribing it without a license under the advice of fertility doctors and so this made them a bit nervous etc. 

Hope this helps. 
Pam


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello Pam

Congrats on getting to 12wks that is great news! I agree with you I will continue the metformin until at least 12 weeks maybe more if I am daring enough. Like you, the first time I was PG I was told to discontinue the Metformin and I mc at 6 weeks. I continued the 2nd time but unfortunately for other reasons I mc again. Anyway I am back cycling now so fingers crossed.

Look after yourself and keep in touch

Love

Helenxxxxxxxxxx


----------

